# Battlefield 3: Konsolen waren in der Entwicklungs-Endphase Lead Platform



## MichaelBonke (1. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Konsolen waren in der Entwicklungs-Endphase Lead Platform * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Konsolen waren in der Entwicklungs-Endphase Lead Platform


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

Das zeigt nur mal wieder, dass solche Firmen nicht ehrlich sind.
Wenn ein Konsolenmagazin fragt, dann sagen sie so und wenn ein PC Magazin wieder fragt, anders. Da wird immer alles so hingedreht, wie es gerade passt.
Irgendwie hat man langsam das Gefühl, dass Battlefield 3 eine einzige Lüge war.


----------



## patalak (1. November 2011)

jap so ist es 

einfach geldmacherei


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

Was regt man sich hier wieder künstlich auf?
Ich hab bis jetzt noch KEINEN PCler gesehen oder gehört, dass er sich über mangelnde Qualität des Spiels in Sachen Grafik und Sound stört. Was stimmt denn jetzt schon wieder nicht? Und darüber wird ja zu 99% bei "Konsolenports" genörgelt.
Dass sie halt alle Teile gleichzeitig auf den Markt bringen wollten ist ja irgendwie logisch.


----------



## 24hCamper (1. November 2011)

Das Gefühl habe ich auch das BF3 eine einzige lüge ist.
Der Release war dann doch recht ernüchternd! nur 5Std. für die Kampagne!! Sehr langweilig


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

24hCamper schrieb:


> Das Gefühl habe ich auch das BF3 eine einzige lüge ist.
> Der Release war dann doch recht ernüchternd! nur 5Std. für die Kampagne!! Sehr langweilig


Battlefield (nicht Bad Company) war schon immer auf MP ausgelegt. Die anderen BF-Teile hatten nicht mal einen SP-Part.


----------



## Khaos (1. November 2011)

Also ich als konsequenter Whiner bei Konsolenports muss sagen, dass ich davon rein gar nichts merke. oO 
Muss also halb so wild sein, und wer doch deswegen rumweint: naja, haters gonna hate und so. Die Jugend heute hat ja kaum noch anderes zu tun. xD


----------



## PhenomTaker (1. November 2011)

Fakt:
Ich lese die News und denke mir pfff ja und? Ich bin zufrieden mit der PC Version.

Auch Fakt:
Ich lese die Kommentare und denke mir http://www.allmystery.de/dateien/vo57994,1258451768,mimimi.jpg ...


----------



## DerElfenritter (1. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was regt man sich hier wieder künstlich auf?
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch KEINEN PCler gesehen oder gehört, dass er sich über mangelnde Qualität des Spiels in Sachen Grafik und Sound stört. Was stimmt denn jetzt schon wieder nicht? Und darüber wird ja zu 99% bei "Konsolenports" genörgelt.
> Dass sie halt alle Teile gleichzeitig auf den Markt bringen wollten ist ja irgendwie logisch.



Ach darum gehts doch gar nicht, es geht eher viel mehr um die Widersprüche und Doppelmoral der Publisher und Entwickler welche immer häufiger bei mehreren Studios auftauchen.


Aber nur so nebenbei, wenn man BF2 und BF3 vergleicht dann merkt man schon das viel Konsolentrend drine steckt, hätte man sich rein auf den PC konzentiert dann würde BF3 gewiß anders aussehen.

Trotzdem muss ich zugeben, dass trotz der teilweisen Konsolenanpassung das Spiel genial geworden ist, sowohl für Konsole wie auch PC, wobei sie PC noch schnickere Grafik und bessere Technik gegeben haben, wäre da bloss net dieses grauenhafte Origin und dieser Facebookabklatsch namens Battlelog.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

DerElfenritter schrieb:


> Aber nur so nebenbei, wenn man BF2 und BF3 vergleicht dann merkt man schon das viel Konsolentrend drine steckt, hätte man sich rein auf den PC konzentiert dann würde BF3 gewiß anders aussehen.


Und wie anders?

Was glaubst du hätten die am Spiel noch geändert?
Nochmals ein halbes Jah neue Texturen gezeichnet?

Wäre die "News" nie erschienen, hätte man die nächsten Jahre immer von den PC-Only-Gamern gehört:
_Seht ihr, das kommt heraus, wenn man den PC als Leadplattform konzentriert._

Jetzt heisst es auf einmal:
_Och, der Titel ist gar nicht so gut. Teilweise ist der Titel schlecht, etc... alles wegen den Konsolen_.

Lustig


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was regt man sich hier wieder künstlich auf?
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch KEINEN PCler gesehen oder gehört, dass er sich über mangelnde Qualität des Spiels in Sachen Grafik und Sound stört. Was stimmt denn jetzt schon wieder nicht? Und darüber wird ja zu 99% bei "Konsolenports" genörgelt.
> Dass sie halt alle Teile gleichzeitig auf den Markt bringen wollten ist ja irgendwie logisch.


 
Mir gings jetzt nicht um Grafik, Sound, sondern allgemein.... da wurde doch so viel versprochen und wenig gehalten. Zum Beispiel wurde am Anfang gesagt, dass man auch Verletzte wegziehen kann...das geht doch gar nicht, oder hab ich da was verpasst?
Außerdem find ich die Maps viel zu klein. Wo sind die riesigen Karten? Da hab ich die bei bf2 oder bf1942 doppelt so groß oder mehr in Erinnerung. Außerdem ist man wohl einen Schritt Richtung Call of Duty gegangen. Operation Metro zum Beispiel oder diese eine Map wo man durch diesen einen Tunnel muss...das fühlt sich eher codig an, als Battlefieldmäßig.
Für heutige Verhältnisse, wenn man es mit anderen aktuellen Shootern vergleicht, ist es ein recht gutes Spiel, aber eben schlechter als ein BF1942 oder BF2. Es fühlt sich eher an wie eine Mischung aus Bad Company 2 und Call of Duty.
Dann kommt noch dieses furchtbar umständliche Battlelog und Squadsystem dazu. Man ist in einer Party dort, labert mit den Leuten und wenn man so ins Spiel einsteigt, ist trotzdem jeder in einem anderen Squad und Team und dann funktioniert der Teamwechsel oft nicht. Das Zusammenspiel ist einfach furchtbar.
Dem SP würde ich so zwischen 70-75 geben, dem MP so zwischen 80-85. Ein gutes Spiel, aber kein Spiel des Jahres.


----------



## hagren (1. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur mal wieder, dass solche Firmen nicht ehrlich sind.
> Wenn ein Konsolenmagazin fragt, dann sagen sie so und wenn ein PC Magazin wieder fragt, anders. Da wird immer alles so hingedreht, wie es gerade passt.
> Irgendwie hat man langsam das Gefühl, dass Battlefield 3 eine einzige Lüge war.


Das ändert aber nichts an der Realität- und die Realität ist die, dass BF3 am PC das deutlich bessere Spiel ist- doppelte Anzahl von Spielern, bessere Grafik, umfangreicherer Serverbrowser. Außerdem lassen sich die grafischen Einstellungen sehr detailliert anpassen, inklusive FOV. Daher kann von einem Konsolenport keine Rede sein.

Aber am Ende wird EA ja auch noch Marketinggewäsch erfunden haben...

Übrigens, kann jemand endlich Dr Mabuse warnen? Sein ständiges, voreingenommenes Off-Topic-Geschreibsel inklusive Beleidigung anderer Forumuser nagt schon an meinen Nerven.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (1. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was regt man sich hier wieder künstlich auf?
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch KEINEN PCler gesehen oder gehört, dass er sich über mangelnde Qualität des Spiels in Sachen Grafik und Sound stört. Was stimmt denn jetzt schon wieder nicht? Und darüber wird ja zu 99% bei "Konsolenports" genörgelt.
> Dass sie halt alle Teile gleichzeitig auf den Markt bringen wollten ist ja irgendwie logisch.


 
Keiner kann abstreiten, dass es neben der Grafik und dem Sound massive Mängel gibt. Abstürze, Verbindungsabbrüche und der Krampf "Battlelog" müssten das Spiel eigentlich von seiner hoch gelobten Stellung herunter reißen!

Eine 90%-Wertung, wie sie von PCG vergeben wurde, ist für mich einzig und allein auf die Grafik und den Sound gerichtet. Überhaupt nicht einbezogen wurden die Probleme, die das Spiel in technischer Hinsicht im Multyplayer hat.

Wer jetzt sagt: "Das funktioniert alles super", der kann gerne mal in den Foren stöbern und sich durchlesen, womit sich viele Spieler bei dem Spiel rumplagen müssen!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (1. November 2011)

Kann man ArmA II eigentlich inzwischen spielen? Als das damals raus kam, war das ja Bug verseucht wie noch was.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Richtig, klar kann man ein Shooter vom Schlage eines ArmA 2 (+ Addons) nicht mit einem battlefield 3 vergleichen, das ist ja eine Beleidigung für die ArmA2 Serie auf ganzer Linie! ArmA 2 der HighEnd, PC-Exklusive, realistische Militärshooter für Erwachsene und battlefield 3 der öde Arcade Kinder Konsolenshooter, gehyped von Ea inkl. Spyware!



Das ist ja, wie wenn man GTR mit Trackmania vergleichen würde.
Beide brauchen Skill um online mithalten zu können.


----------



## Khaos (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Dazu noch Bugs ohne Ende.


 
Hast du das gerade wirklich gesagt?

Du sagst zu BF3, dass es "Bugs ohne Ende" hätte und preist im gleichen Moment Arma2? Das hatte WIE LANGE und WIE VIELE Bugs? Und wieviele davon existieren weiterhin?
Arma2 ist ein reines Bugfest, wenn´s danach geht. 

Und hör halt endlich auf, dieses dumme Arma2>BF-Gelaber loszulassen und versteh endlich, dass es sich NICHT vergleichen lässt. Natürlich setzt BF3 mehr auf Arcade und Bombast als Arma. Sind halt beides gute Spiele, jedes in seiner eigenen Sparte und fertig.


----------



## MusikerMandel99 (1. November 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Das ist auch sowas von klar !!alles andere wär nur sehr schlecht gelogen!!
> DIe Maps sind Mini im vergleich zu BF2 und das ist auch das größte Proplem des SHooters.
> Weil du die Map so schnell satt hast-genauso gings mir auch bei BC2 am anfang ein hammer spass aber nach 2 -3 wochen schon wars echt schon langweilig-zig Unlocks oder fast alle -und dann??
> was motiviert mich da noch--die maps kennste schon nach 2 tagen auswendig und so wars auch habs dann ewig nicht mehr gespielt weils einfgach keine langzeit Motivation brachte.
> ...


 
Mensch - da bin ich ja fassungslos. Räum mal lieber dein Schubladen-Denken auf.


----------



## hagren (1. November 2011)

Wenn du nichts beizutragen hast, BKA4free, dann lass es. Man kann von BF3 halten was man denn so will, aber ein Konsolenport ist es definitiv nicht.


----------



## DerElfenritter (1. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und wie anders?
> 
> Was glaubst du hätten die am Spiel noch geändert?
> Nochmals ein halbes Jah neue Texturen gezeichnet?
> ...




Mir gings mehr um die Inhalte bzw. Spielsystem, ist für mich bloss ne weitere Bestätigung das gewiße Inhalte, die man aus BF2 und BF2142 kennt, entfernt worden sind weil es für Konsolen wahrscheinlich viel zu viel Aufwand wäre bzw. gar nicht umsetzbar, also entschied man sich für die einfache Variante und tischte den Spielern nen Murks auf.

Und wie gesagt, um das letztere gings mir auch gar nicht, finde beide Versionen jeweils gut.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was regt man sich hier wieder künstlich auf?
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch KEINEN PCler gesehen oder gehört, dass er sich über mangelnde Qualität des Spiels in Sachen Grafik und Sound stört. Was stimmt denn jetzt schon wieder nicht? Und darüber wird ja zu 99% bei "Konsolenports" genörgelt.
> Dass sie halt alle Teile gleichzeitig auf den Markt bringen wollten ist ja irgendwie logisch.


 
Sign.
Kommentare wie "Battlefield 3 war möglicherweise dann eine komplette Lüge" kann ich nebenbei nicht ernst nehmen.

Das die "Lead-Plattform" in den letzten Entwicklungsphasen geändert werden musste um alle drei Plattformen gleichzeitig abliefern zu können spricht eher für als gegen DICE und ihre Aussage zum PC als Lead Plattform.
Oder verstehen selbst PCGames Veterane immer noch nicht was eine Lead-Plattform ist?!
Die Lead-Plattform in der Entwicklung von Videospielen ist die Plattform der am meisten Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird und an der am meisten gearbeitet wird, wenn am Ende der Entwicklung tatsächlich auf die Konsolen umgesprungen werden musste um das Ding noch rechtzeitig zu schaukeln, dann sollten wir PCler DICE (nicht EA) eig. die Füße küssen, einen ultimativeren Beweis für die bevorzugte Behandlung des PCs wärend der größten Zeit der Entwicklung (bzw. wichtigsten) gibt es ja wohl nicht!

Wer es immer noch nicht versteht dem werde ich das jetzt mit einem Altersentsprechendem Beispiel erklären,  dem Torten-Beispiel: 
Stellt euch eine Mutter vor, die drei Torten für ihre 3 Schulkinder backt, damit diese etwas für die Schulparty mitnehmen können. Den Boden für alle drei hat sie bereits fertig, dann aber muss sie natürlich erstmal mit einer Torte weitermachen die dann auch das Aussehen der anderen beiden bestimmen soll, sie wählt die Torte für den ältesten (sozusagen die "Lead"-Torte... *hust*).
Bevor sie dann aber zu den Feinheiten und der Verzierung jener kommt, bemerkt sie, dass sie jetzt mit den anderen beiden Torten weitermachen muss da eine sonst nicht rechtzeitig (zu ihrer normalen Schlafenszeit) fertig ist (die beiden neuen "Lead-Torten").
Gesagt getan. 
Die Verzierung für die Drei Torten schiebt sie dann auf den nächsten Morgen der für eine ganze Torte nichtmehr genug Zeit hergeben hätte, dafür aber noch wunderbar ausreicht.

... Irgendwie ist es mir peinlich sowas überhaupt schreiben zu müssen...

Wer es jetzt noch nicht verstanden hat dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## leckmuschel (1. November 2011)

einfach nur lol.
wird man noch angeschmiert, damit man sich ein spiel kauft.
und die ganzen leutz (mich eingeschlossen) haben massig kohle für neue hardware investiert, um das zu spielen.
es sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber man hat sofort gemerkt, das es ein konsolenport ist.
und hier erkennt man auch sofort den grund, weshalb kein commander drin war 
für mich ist das kein nachfolger von bf2, sondern nur ein bc3.
dicker vertrauensverlust bei DICE und bei EA ist es ja bekannt.
bleiben tatsächlich nur noch arma und red orchestra und das gute alte cs 1.6.
hoffe nur, das die blizzards games noch fokus auf pc haben und das neue command and conquer, was hoffentlich ein generals nachfolger ist, wie versprochen auf pc gemacht wird.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mir gings jetzt nicht um Grafik, Sound, sondern allgemein.... da wurde doch so viel versprochen und wenig gehalten. Zum Beispiel wurde am Anfang gesagt, dass man auch Verletzte wegziehen kann...das geht doch gar nicht, oder hab ich da was verpasst?


 
Ja hast du, es wurde gleich nachdem die Spielergemeinde johlte man könne verletzte aus dem Schussfeld ziehen klargestellt, dass dies nur in Scriptsequenzen des SP möglich sein werde.



> Außerdem find ich die Maps viel zu klein. Wo sind die riesigen Karten? Da hab ich die bei bf2 oder bf1942 doppelt so groß oder mehr in Erinnerung. Außerdem ist man wohl einen Schritt Richtung Call of Duty gegangen. Operation Metro zum Beispiel oder diese eine Map wo man durch diesen einen Tunnel muss...das fühlt sich eher codig an, als Battlefieldmäßig.


 
Wo die riesen Karten sind?!
Höre einfach mal auf CB und Metro zu spielen (oder kennst du nur die Beta?) und spiel statdessen mal was anderes, die Karten haben zwar weniger Flaggen um etwas mehr "Action" zu haben (nein kein CoD Feeling und ja, fehlende Feinde an den Flaggenpunkten war ein Kritikpunkt der bei BF 1942 und sogar noch bei BF2 bestand und die kam nicht von der Presse sondern aus der Community! Ein Grund warum Karkand und Road to Jalalabad so beliebt war, da die Action dort konzentrierter und struckturierter stattfand), die allgemeine Größe der Karten hat sich aber eher nach oben verändert, auch wenn es natürlich noch kleine Karten wie damals Mashtur City, etc. gibt.



> Für heutige Verhältnisse, wenn man es mit anderen aktuellen Shootern vergleicht, ist es ein recht gutes Spiel, aber eben schlechter als ein BF1942 oder BF2. Es fühlt sich eher an wie eine Mischung aus Bad Company 2 und Call of Duty.


 
Wenn du das sagst,... die einzigen Dinge die BF3 von BC2 hat sind Zerstörung, Sound, und das, allerdings vergleichsweise Schwächere, 3D spotting, wo du sonst noch BC2 oder gar CoD erkennen willst ist mir ein Rätsel, klingt eher so als hättest du nie wirklich das Vollpreisspiel gespielt, ist ja nichts schlimmes, angesichts von Origin, aber dann kannst du darüber überhaupt kein Urteil bilden!



> Dann kommt noch dieses furchtbar umständliche Battlelog und Squadsystem dazu. Man ist in einer Party dort, labert mit den Leuten und wenn man so ins Spiel einsteigt, ist trotzdem jeder in einem anderen Squad und Team und dann funktioniert der Teamwechsel oft nicht. Das Zusammenspiel ist einfach furchtbar.


 
Battlelog ist nicht umständlicher als irgendein Hauptmenü, im Gegenteil und das Squadsystem,... ich sags mal vorsichtig, hättest du BF3 wirklich in der finalen Fassung gespielt, wüsstest du dass schon am zweiten offiziellen Spieltag das vollwertige Squadsystem drin war und auch wunderbar funktionierte (spätestens, so genau weiss ich das nicht mehr, kann auch schon am 27ten gewesen sein, ich spielte schon vorher) .



> Dem SP würde ich so zwischen 70-75 geben, dem MP so zwischen 80-85. Ein gutes Spiel, aber kein Spiel des Jahres.


 
Deine Meinung.


----------



## Chronik (1. November 2011)

Damit wäre auch die frage geklärt warum BF3 (PC-Version) kein Ingame-Browser hat sondern Battlelog, den scheiß Server-Browser.
Das BF3 plötzlich von der Lead Platform PC, auf die Lead Platform Konsole(n) gewechselt ist find ich die Aussage das die Lead Platform von BF3 der PC sei ein FAIL. Damit hat doch bestimmt wieder EA was zu tun, ODER???


----------



## wOJ (1. November 2011)

So leute das warten hat ein ende! Die hackergruppe Razor1911 hat so eben ein fix für BF3 herausgebracht womit ihr euer ORIGINAL spiel OHNE ORIGIN ONLINE spielen könnt! 
Habs gerade getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei ich hoffe nur ich werde nicht gebannt weil ich mich nicht ausspionieren lasse.

Wenn es von der redaktion tolleriert wird lade ich das ganze hoch und poste ein link.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Chuckal:
> 
> ...


 
Erst wollte ich eig. was zu Chukal's Post schreiben (keine Hassrede, sondern aufklärungsmaßnahme warum Ports schlecht sind (Hardware Hunger, Symbol und HUD Größe, Steuerung, teilweise Content etc.) aber nachdem ich deinen Post gelesen habe weiß ich nicht mehr ob er nicht vielleicht doch recht hat...



Chronik schrieb:


> Damit wäre auch die frage geklärt warum BF3 (PC-Version) kein Ingame-Browser hat sondern Battlelog, den scheiß Server-Browser.
> Das BF3 plötzlich von der Lead Platform PC, auf die Lead Platform Konsole(n) gewechselt ist find ich die Aussage das die Lead Platform von BF3 der PC sei ein FAIL. Damit hat doch bestimmt wieder EA was zu tun, ODER???


 
Lies bitte die Kommentare die vor dir kamen, Danke.



wOJ schrieb:


> So leute das warten hat ein ende! Die hackergruppe Razor1911 hat so eben ein fix für BF3 herausgebracht womit ihr euer ORIGINAL spiel OHNE ORIGIN ONLINE spielen könnt!
> Habs gerade getestet und es funktioniert einwandfrei ich hoffe nur ich werde nicht gebannt weil ich mich nicht ausspionieren lasse.
> 
> Wenn es von der redaktion tolleriert wird lade ich das ganze hoch und poste ein link.


 
Du bist doch mit den Regeln hier auf PCGames vertraut oder?


----------



## Chronik (1. November 2011)

wOJ kann man da auch im MP zoggen bzw. sind das die Originalen Server von EA?

Hab nämlich schon SP durch


----------



## wOJ (1. November 2011)

Ja kann man hab gerade auf server 64 mann kaspische grenze alles super  nur wie gesagt weiß nicht obs EA mitbekommt das man ihre spyware umgeht


----------



## Mentor501 (1. November 2011)

Chronik schrieb:


> wOJ kann man da auch im MP zoggen?
> 
> Hab nämlich schon SP durch



Ja bei dem Hack kann man auch im MP zocken, allerdings würde ich empfehlen den hier nicht weiter zu erwähnen, wer ihn haben will kann über Google suchen.

Und nocheinmal der Hinweis bezüglich deines ersten Posts: ließ den Thread hier komplett durch, danke.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

Also sind wir uns abschließend einig:

battlefield 3 = Flop
ArmA 2 + AddOns = weiterhin Platzhirsch

Schön, und jetzt los gehts, alle in ArmA 2 : OA, 128 Spieler auf einem Server rocken! Nicht wie in bf3 nur 64 oder auf den Konsolen 32 (ROFL)

Vielleicht kommt Battlefield 4 dann mal langsam an die Qualität eines Arma 2 : OA, ran, aber halt da gibts dann auch schon wieder ArmA 3! Also Ea hat definitv ausgekackt, der Rückstand ist nicht mehr aufzuolen 

Schön dass das alle hier so sehen (außer die paar wenigen 13-jährigen Konsolenkinder die sich hierher verirrt haben).


----------



## Khaos (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Also sind wir uns abschließend einig:
> 
> battlefield 3 = Flop
> ArmA 2 + AddOns = weiterhin Platzhirsch
> ...


 
Oh mein Gott, du bist wirklich ein _entfernt_ und eine Schande für die sonst so intelligente Arma-Community. Traurig.


----------



## Mentor501 (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> @ Mentor: Dann hast du ein anderes BF3 gespielt als ich und überhaupt auf all den Screens hier usw. Bf3 hat teileweis schon Matschtexturen:
> 
> Bilderschau Battlefield 3: Von Tops und Flops sowie Ostereiern - Neue Textur-Fails gesichtet [Bilder des Tages] - dice, ea electronic arts, battlefield 3
> 
> ...


 
Ich sprach von übertriebenem DoF dass man "so" im Spiel niemals antrifft!
Blasse Farben hat BF3 nicht, die Beleuchtung greift manchmal etwas krass ein, dass ist alles, die Farben sind jeweils ans Szenario angepasst.
Die Bilder des Links von dir zeigen nebenbei viele Low-Res Texturen, die auftreten wenn man das Spiel an einem Checkpoint neu läd oder der Texturstreamer der Engine nicht nachkommt (dieser Beispielsweise Bilderschau Battlefield 3: Von Tops und Flops sowie Ostereiern - Neue Textur-Fails gesichtet [Bilder des Tages] - Bildergalerie - 2011/10/Battlefield_3_Flops-256.jpg - Vollbild) oder sind schlicht nicht relevant, die Blättertexturen z.B. sind für ein Spiel sogar noch *RELATIV* detalliert (Arma II's Blätter sehen teilweise nicht so aus).



DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Also sind wir uns abschließend einig:
> 
> DrMabuseXX = Flop
> ArmA 2 + AddOns = weiterhin Super


 
Ja wir sind uns einig... 

Und jetzt spiel Arma II, es ist ein wirklich tolles Spiel, auch wenns so rein gar nichts mit BF zu tun hat, viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Khaos (1. November 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Und jetzt spiel Arma II ist ein tolles Spiel, auch wenns so rein gar nichts mit BF zu tun hat, viel Spaß dabei.


 
Lass ihn halt, er hat nichts anderes zum protzen. 

Was dieser gute Herr natürlich verschweigt ist, dass seine hier geposteten Screens keine sind, sondern ebenso Renderbilder mit irgendwie 400% Auflösung. Das Game sieht auf keinem (!) "normalen" Gaming-Rechner so aus. 
Was er auch verschweigt: 128-Mann-Server sind quasi unspielbar, weil zu viel Desync. 
Zusammenfassend kann ich nur sagen: Er ist ein dummschwatzender Troll mit null Ahnung und zu viel Pubertät im Blut.


----------



## JayAge (1. November 2011)

@ DrMabuse - Dein Enthusiasmus für die ARMA Serie in allen Ehren, ich selbst bin ein richtiger Fan. Aber Battlefield ist einfach etwas anderes. Die Spieldynamik unterscheidet sich deutlich, ARMA ist einfach kein Run&Gun Shooter, Battlefield im Prinzip schon, lediglich mit ein paar kleinen taktischen Elementen gewürzt. Und ich bezweifle, daß den meisten BF-Spielern ARMA wirklich das bietet, was sie suchen. Und so sehr ich die Jungs von Bohemia Interactive mit ihrer Mod- und Community-Unterstützung sympathisch finde, so sehr muss ich sie allerdings auch kritisieren für ihre völlig verbuggten Releases.
Ich persönlich spiele beide Serien gerne, und BF3 kommt mir im Moment nur wegen Origin nicht auf den Rechner. Entweder EA wird gezwungen einzulenken, oder ich finde einen Weg Origin zuverlässig in die Schranken zu weisen, oder es wird eben nicht gekauft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> Also sind wir uns abschließend einig:
> 
> battlefield 3 = Flop
> ArmA 2 + AddOns = weiterhin Platzhirsch
> ...


 
Wenn du über ArmA (3) diskutieren willst, dann mach das bitte hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/action/9257154-arma-3-angekuendigt.html
Da ist jeder willkommen jede Neuigkeit über ArMA 3 reinzuschreiben.

Oder wenn du anderen die ArmA Spiele näher bringen willst, dann mach einen eigenen ArmA Thread auf, schmücke ihn mit Bildern und Videos. Aber doch nicht so wie hier, das ist einfach nervig und peinlich, selbst wenn man ArmA als Spiel liebt.


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> ... und ein weiterer Grund dieses Konsolen-Müll-Kiddy-Spiel zu meiden.
> 
> Spielt einfach das bessere ArmA 2 : Operation Arrowhead und werdet glücklich
> 
> Das gibts wenigstens in Steam und ohne Spyware.


 
Ich finde ArmA 2 ja auch toll, aber du kannst doch keinen Ego Shooter mit einer taktischen Militärsimulation vergleichen. Meiner Meinung nach sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche Genres, die nur auf den ersten Blick (Kriegsspiel, Ego Perspektive) Gemeinsamkeiten haben.

Zur Battlefield 3 Sache: Trotz allem scheint das Spiel selbst aber doch sehr gut geworden zu sein, sowohl technisch als auch spielerisch (mal von ein paar angeblich matschigen Texturen abgesehen, die man eh in jedem Spiel findet, wenn man lang genug sucht).


----------



## Sirius89 (1. November 2011)

Das vertrauen zu EA/DICE ist somit komplett verloren.


Schade schade schade um diesen Entwickler.
Zu EA brauch man ja sowieso nix mehr zu sagen.Misthaufen.


----------



## truthdisp (1. November 2011)

*Meine güte, regt euch ab. Das hier ist ne ziemliche falschübersetzung. EA hat spät während des developments gemerkt, dass die Konsolenversionen nicht mehr rechtzeitig fertig werden würden, weil der PC VIEL weiter war. Deswegen wurde darauf der Fokus gerichtet*

Aber ja, heul heul EA/DICE buu huu


----------



## Hadefixx (1. November 2011)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich finde ArmA 2 ja auch toll, aber du kannst doch keinen Ego Shooter mit einer taktischen Militärsimulation vergleichen. Meiner Meinung nach sind das zwei völlig unterschiedliche Genres, die nur auf den ersten Blick (Kriegsspiel, Ego Perspektive) Gemeinsamkeiten haben.
> 
> Zur Battlefield 3 Sache: Trotz allem scheint das Spiel selbst aber doch sehr gut geworden zu sein, sowohl technisch als auch spielerisch (mal von ein paar angeblich matschigen Texturen abgesehen, die man eh in jedem Spiel findet, wenn man lang genug sucht).


 
naja bin mittlerweile rang 34 und muss meine meinung der "ersten stunde" revidieren.
Mich langweilt das Game. Es ist der selbe Müll wie BC2 nur in schickeren Klamotten.
Grafisch & akustisch wirklich top, aber spielerisch bin ich echt enttäuscht worden.
Insbesondere die Maps sind einfach, für ein Battlefield 3, schwach. SCHWACH.
Das sind alles, duch die Bank zu groß geratene COD Levels. CaspianB & Canals sind okay, der rest is nix geworden.
Ich hoffe die resycelten BF2 Maps sind gut geworden, sonst seh ich da keine Zukunft für mich und das Spielchen.

von mir kriegt das ganze jetz nen dicken daumen nach unten. Und nach DIESER News, ist mir auch klar warum das so ist.


----------



## MichaelBonke (1. November 2011)

Freunde, Freunde - schaltet mal bitte 'nen Gang zurück!
Das Spiel ist technisch auf dem PC, so weit ich weiß, sehr gut gelungen. 
Was spielt es da für eine Rolle, welche Plattform 'lead' war?
Es gibt keinen Grund wieder den albernen Konsole-vs-PC-Konflikt aus der Mottenkiste zu holen. 
Das war nicht, auch wenn mir das wohl wieder die Wenigsten abnehmen, nicht der 'Sinn' dieser Meldung!


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund wieder den albernen Konsole-vs-PC-Konflikt aus der Mottenkiste zu holen.
> Das war nicht, auch wenn mir das wohl wieder die Wenigsten abnehmen, nicht der 'Sinn' dieser Meldung!


Komischerweise gings zur Abwechslung eher um Arma und BF3, bzw Beleidigungen verschiedenster Art.
Also nicht mal das, beinahe schon obligate, PC vs Konsolen-Geflame.
Beinahe erfrischend


----------



## Hadefixx (1. November 2011)

Das ist ja richtig ausgeartet hier 

Aber ich finds irgendwie toll die News... für mich (und das nur in meiner kleinen welt) erklärt diese news wieso ich mit BF3 nicht zufrieden bin. Ich spüre das am Gameplay und vorallem an den Levels - ich halte sogar die Meinung, das der PC intern niemals Leadplattform war. Ich hab nix gegen Konsolen - hab selber ne box und ne ps3, allerdings rühr ich die dinger in letzter zeit nur noch selten an - aber bei BF3 find ichs echt schade das es so geworden ist, wie es ist - und das meiner meinung nachnicht weil zuviel für die Konsolen entwickelt wurde sondern vielmehr dessewegen weil in lächerlichen 2 Jahren so ein Riesenprojekt wie BF3 einfach nicht gut werden kann.

Wer wie ich wirklich ein Fan von BF42 & BF2 war wird verstehen was ich meine.

Ich mein... ich hab für BF3 extra mit freunden nen neuen Clan gegründet. Server angemietet. Website aufgestellt - fast 40 Mitglieder angeworben... hunderte Euros haben wir da Investiert um von Anfang an dabei zu sein - wir hatten alle große erwartungen in BF3. Viele viele Arbeitsstunden wurden in mein Hobby investiert (im Vorfeld) und jetz laufen weder die server vernünftig (die meisten Server Admins werden mir da zustimmen stichwort reservated slots usw usw?) noch gefällt das spiel wirklich. Wenn man das ganze aus E-Sport sicht ankuckt - kann man das ganze ding in die Tonne kloppen wie es ist. Vernünftiger E-Sport auf vollkommen unausbalancierten maps? yeah... die ESL wird sich freuen - nicht.

Ich bin enttäuscht und das sind auch viele andere. Bei uns im Clan sind "INTERESSANTERWEISE" grade die Leute hellauf begeistert die bis zum Release noch BlackOps gezockt haben. Alle BF Veteranen sind am heulen und hoffen dass das Mappack im Dezember die Sache noch rumreist.

So dämlich das klingen mag - ich kann die vergleiche selbst nicht leiden weils 2 vollkommen verschiedene paar schuhe sind (bzw waren) - aber BF3 ist für mich viel zu sehr in richtung COD (DEN Kassenschlager der letzten Jahre - und ja, ich gehör "zum alten Eisen" und hab sogar COD1 noch original mit der Rechnung von november 2003) entwickelt worden. Alleine die grafische hervorhebung der gegner (dieses Leuchten) ist ein absolutes COD "Feature" und stört mich UNGEMEIN. Was soll das? Am Schlachtfeld leuchtet keine Sau als wär er grad im Atomreaktor inneren spazieren gegangen - das machen die Soldaten nur wenn sie zuviel Arcadegames gezockt haben oO


----------



## HiRnZwErG (1. November 2011)

Komische Diskussion um die Lead-Plattform.Bei Crysis 2 wars das gleiche damals.
Im Endeffekt sinds doch beide gute Spiele gut geworden.
Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist: Warum versucht man eigentlich immer der mutmaßlich kleinsten  Kundengruppe Honig um den Bart zu schmieren,in dem man behauptet ,der PC sei Lead-Plattform?
Wäre es nicht schlauer,das einfach von PS3 und XBOX zu beahupten?


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

HiRnZwErG schrieb:


> Komische Diskussion um die Lead-Plattform.Bei Crysis 2 wars das gleiche damals.
> Im Endeffekt sinds doch beide gute Spiele gut geworden.
> Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist: Warum versucht man eigentlich immer der mutmaßlich kleinsten  Kundengruppe Honig um den Bart zu schmieren,in dem man behauptet ,der PC sei Lead-Plattform?
> Wäre es nicht schlauer,das einfach von PS3 und XBOX zu beahupten?


Wenns nun mal keine Behauptung ist, sondern Tatsache, dann können sie ja nix anderes erzählen.
Ich glaube noch immer, dass das Game primär für den PC programmiert wurde.
Die andere Frage ist: Wurde das Speil für PC-SPIELER programmiert.
Und da würd ich mal behaupten: Eher weniger.
Bzw es wurde für PC-Gamer der "neueren" Generation gemacht. Welche, die die Urspiele wohl nicht kannten.
Aber wie schon oben beschrieben, nehm ich an, das war eine Designentscheidung und hat nix mit Konsole oder nicht Konsole zu tun.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (1. November 2011)

Ich persönlich betrachte jedes Spiel als eingeständig. Mir ist es egal ob BF3 nun 10 Vorgänger hatte oder nicht. Wenn es gut ist (und das ist es mMn) wird es gekauft. Fertig. mir ist egal ob die Maps in BF2 3 mal so groß waren oder das gameplay grob in Richtung CoD geht. So wie es ist, macht es mir ein heiden Spaß.

zur CoD - BF - ArmA diskussion:

CoD < BF < ArmaA was den realitätsgrad angeht. Was jetzt nicht schlecht ist, sind halt andere Spiele. Das Problem ist eher, dass sich die Spieler der "mehr realistischen" als erwachsener bzw besser sehn, weil ihr Spiel ja mehr anspruch hat. Das erinnert mich an die Leute die immer zu Weinverkostungen gehn und sich dann über anderen Leute herziehn die ja nicht "ihr Neveau"erreichen. Aber ist doch egal solang jeder sein Spaß hat.

Back to Topic:

Die Technik selber ist sicherlich für PC gemacht, so gut wie das ausieht. Der Steuerung, vorallem die im Menü merkt man die Konsolen herkunft deutlich an. Das hat BC2 besser gemacht.


----------



## McDrake (1. November 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich betrachte jedes Spiel als eingeständig. Mir ist es egal ob BF3 nun 10 Vorgänger hatte oder nicht. Wenn es gut ist (und das ist es mMn) wird es gekauft. Fertig. mir ist egal ob die Maps in BF2 3 mal so groß waren oder das gameplay grob in Richtung CoD geht. So wie es ist, macht es mir ein heiden Spaß.


Und das ist ja die Hauptsache. Und vielen Spielern gehts auch so.
Ich nehm an, Du beziehst Dich auf mein Posting.
Das mit den Vorgängern meinte ich auf eine andere Weise. Die Ur-BFs waren wirklich sehr gross und weitläufig und dadurch war das Gameplay halt auch anders.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (1. November 2011)

@ Hadefixx:

Sorry aber selbst Schuld, hör halt mal auf Leute wie mich die schon etwas länger dabei sind, dann hättest dir all die Mühe sparen gekönnt.
Echt schade dass sich soviele von der Ea Propaganda blenden lassen, hier sind aber auch die Magazine mit Schuld die da natürlich fleißig mitziehen und den Hype schüren, weil sie Geld von Ea dafür bekommen. 

Macht doch einen ArmA 2 Clan auf 

Da habt ihr all die Probleme nicht und habt wie unser Clan einfach nur Spaß, und zwar mehr als man es mit einem Arcade-Bf3 mit Mini-Maps jemals haben wird, da wette ich alles drauf was ich habe.

@ ddanny:

Du mich auch!


"Es gibt keinen Grund wieder den albernen Konsole-vs-PC-Konflikt aus der Mottenkiste zu holen. "

Das wurde doch schon lange entschieden, PCs waren bis jetzt IMMER besser und boten eine bessere Grafik, mehr Features, mehr Exklusive-Titel, hunderte guter Mods, bessere Eingabegeräte usw. usw. 

Die einzigen die diesen Krieg noch anfangen sind die Konsolenkinder die das nicht wahrhaben wollen oder krampfhaft erklären müssen wieso sie ein Spiel für 65€ kaufen wenns das gleiche Game mit besserer Grafik für nur 45€ auf PC gibt.


----------



## cmag-admin (1. November 2011)

Nach fast einem Dutzend gemeldeter Beiträge aus diesem Thread haben wir mal aufgeräumt. Wer sein Posting vermisst, hat entweder OT gespamed und/oder den Troll gefüttert und/oder andere beleidigt. 

Bei den nächsten Beleidigungen hier sprechen wir die eine oder andere Auszeit aus.

Bitte meldet Beleidigungen und beantwortet sie nicht mit Gegenbeileidigungen!

Und ja, schade um ein paar Beiträge, in denen neben der Trollfütterung auch der eine oder andere sinnvolle Inhalt zu finden war. Wir bitten aber um Verständnis, dass das editieren dieser Beiträge zu aufwändig gewesen wäre.

Daher: Don't feed the troll! Danke!


----------



## Hadefixx (1. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> @ Hadefixx:
> 
> Sorry aber selbst Schuld, hör halt mal auf Leute wie mich die schon etwas länger dabei sind, dann hättest dir all die Mühe sparen gekönnt.
> Echt schade dass sich soviele von der Ea Propaganda blenden lassen, hier sind aber auch die Magazine mit Schuld die da natürlich fleißig mitziehen und den Hype schüren, weil sie Geld von Ea dafür bekommen.


 
Nunja - selbst schuld mag stimmen, allerdings habe ich einfach gehofft das BF3 ne ausnahme wird. Hat jetz nix mit dem hype ansich oder der Propaganda von EA zu tun, das wir getan haben was wir getan haben. Sondern vielmehr damit, das wir wirklich Fans der ersten Stunde sind und wir die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben haben, was ordentliches geliefert zu kriegen. Umsoschlimmer finde ich, das Leute wie wir im grunde enttäuscht werden. Wer anders als du, hat gesagt es wurde vielleicht primär für den PC entwickelt - aber nicht für PC Spieler. Find ich sehr gut die aussage... in bezug dazu das es eher für Leute entwickelt wurde welche die alten teile nicht kennen, steht auch diese aussage für ein COD konzept hinter dem ganzen  (das klientel wird ja auch immer jünger und anspruchsloser)


"Schon länger dabei" im PC-game sector geht btw fast nicht, auser du hast schon auf solchen dingern gezockt die nochnichtmal DOS kannten oder vor solchen dingern wie dem atari rausgekommen sind  wir haben schon LANPARTY gesagt als Diablo1 aktuell war und angefangen mit Prince of Persia. Nur wenige haben mehr von der PCSpiele Geschichte mitbekommen 

grüße und schönen Abend


----------



## cinos (1. November 2011)

[MusikerMandel] Keiner kann abstreiten, dass es neben der Grafik und dem Sound massive Mängel gibt. Abstürze, Verbindungsabbrüche und der Krampf "Battlelog" müssten das Spiel eigentlich von seiner hoch gelobten Stellung herunter reißen!

Eine 90%-Wertung, wie sie von PCG vergeben wurde, ist für mich einzig und allein auf die Grafik und den Sound gerichtet. Überhaupt nicht einbezogen wurden die Probleme, die das Spiel in technischer Hinsicht im Multyplayer hat.

Wer jetzt sagt: "Das funktioniert alles super", der kann gerne mal in den Foren stöbern und sich durchlesen, womit sich viele Spieler bei dem Spiel rumplagen müssen!



War doch bei BF2 damals nicht anders. War es dort nicht vielmehr so das das Spiel erst nach nem halben Jahr spielbar war, nach etlichen Patches. Soviel dazu. Zu Bf3. Hier und da noch ein paar Macken, sprich man muss zweimal joinen weil die exe abstürzt und selten mal back to destop, zumindest bei Freunden bei mir so gut wie nie. Waffen müssen gebalanced werden und vielleicht noch ein paar andere Dinge. Guter Start finde ich für ein Spiel mit einer komplett neuen engine. Ich weiss noch Black Ops vor einem Jahr, übrigens dieselbe engine seit Jahren, lief 10 mal schlechter zu Beginn. Naja jeder bildet sich ne andere Meinung..


----------



## Neawoulf (1. November 2011)

Hadefixx schrieb:


> naja bin mittlerweile rang 34 und muss meine meinung der "ersten stunde" revidieren.
> Mich langweilt das Game. Es ist der selbe Müll wie BC2 nur in schickeren Klamotten.
> Grafisch & akustisch wirklich top, aber spielerisch bin ich echt enttäuscht worden.
> Insbesondere die Maps sind einfach, für ein Battlefield 3, schwach. SCHWACH.
> ...


 
Na gut, die Mapgröße wäre schon ein Argument. Ich kann selbst nur die ersten Level des Singleplayer Modus beurteilen und halt die Videos und Screenshots, die während der Beta-Phase veröffentlicht wurden. Dass richtig größe Maps wie El Alamain (BF 1942) fehlen, ist natürlich schade, hab ich damals selbst gern gespielt.

Trotzdem verstehe ich diese ganzen Konsolen-Streitigkeiten nicht. Die "aktuellen" Konsolen sind zwar technisch veraltet, aber dafür machen sie noch immer eine gute Figur. Ich selbst besitze sowohl PC als auch PS2 und PS3 und nutze alle drei mehr oder weniger regelmäßig, weil alle drei Plattformen interessante Exklusivtitel haben.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (2. November 2011)

cinos schrieb:


> [MusikerMandel]
> Eine 90%-Wertung, wie sie von PCG vergeben wurde, ist für mich einzig und allein auf die Grafik und den Sound gerichtet. Überhaupt nicht einbezogen wurden die Probleme, die das Spiel in technischer Hinsicht im Multyplayer hat..


 
Wie schon gesagt, die Magazine kriegen von Ea Geld dafür wenn sie positiv berichten, Werbung als News tarnen und trotz Mängel eine 90er Wertung rausballern. Ich habe Bekannte die im Online-Bereich für Games arbeiten und weiss das aus erster Hand, außerdem siehts ja ein Blinder wenn pcgames mal wieder versucht satte 25 Bf3 "News" pro Tag unters Volk zu bringen.

Früher fand ich Battlefield auch noch gut, was hab ich Stunden mit 1942 verbracht... aber seit der kommerzialisierung ist die Spieleserie tot, wie so oft.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (2. November 2011)

jetzt wo das game raus ist können sie ja aufhören alle zu verarschen 
ich hab schon in der beta festgestellt das der konsolencode mies portiert wurde und alle meinten "neeeiin bist du denn verrückt das ist PC lead!" echt witzig
was  patrick bach teilweise in interviews oder twitter erzählt ist und war schon immer kalkulierte irreführung.
da könnte PCG demnächst ein bisschen mitdenken bevor sie wieder solche news publizieren.


----------



## DrMabuseXX (2. November 2011)

pcgames und mitdenken?

Die Zeiten sind vorbei, heute zählt nur noch Kommerz und keine Qualität mehr.

Ich hab die Beta auch nach 10 Minuten gelöscht, so ein dumpfes und langweiliges Geballer, hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht.


----------



## der-jan (2. November 2011)

pcg ist schon ulkig sowas anzuführen

ein musikredakteur würde nie kurz nach nem begeisternden bericht über ein rock oder pop konzert eine folge-news bringen, in dem er anführt, daß die musiker beim nächsten konzert in einer anderen stadt auch meinten, daß sie dort das beste publikum auf der welt hätten obwohl sie ja genau das gleiche bei dem von ihm besuchten konzert gesagt haben...


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2011)

DrMabuseXX schrieb:


> pcgames und mitdenken?
> Die Zeiten sind vorbei, heute zählt nur noch Kommerz und keine Qualität mehr.
> Ich hab die Beta auch nach 10 Minuten gelöscht, so ein dumpfes und langweiliges Geballer, hat mir keinen Spaß gemacht.


Schön ... das hast du jetzt gefühlte hunderttausendmal bereits hier niedergeschrieben und auch verlauten lassen, dass du Arma II deutlich besser findest.

Aber wen interessiert das? Niemanden.

Wenn dir BF3 keinen Spass macht, dann ist das absolut okay ... aber find dich damit ab das es Leute gibt, die mit BF3 Spass haben.
Das man über diesen absolut nichts diskussionswürdigen Umstand soviel Text schreiben muss ist eigentlich lächerlich.

Zur News: ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. Schaut man sich einfach Shadows Kommentar an, hört sich das schon wieder so an als seien die Leuten komplett verarscht worden *weil* man sich in der mittleren Phase der Entwicklung auf die Konsolen konzentriert hat.

Meinst du ehrlich das die von dir genannten und gestrichenen "Features" den Konsolen geschuldigt sind? Warum? Verwundete wegziehen wäre ein Buttondruck, nichts weiter. Bitte komm mir jetzt nicht mit "das wurde gestrichen weil es Konsoleros überfordert!", darf ich da an die GoW Reihe erinnern? Dort war es seitdem ersten Teil möglich seine Teamkameraden wiederzubeleben.

Die Technik hinter BF3 ist schon ziemlich gut ... aber richtig beeindruckt war ich nie. Die Flugzeugträgermission sieht auf den ersten Blick echt eindrucksvoll aus, auf den zweiten Blick technisch eher ernüchternd. Das zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch ...

Hier ist übrigens eine Zusammenfassung von Areagames aus dem Interview:
_In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PSM3 erzählt DICE Karl-Magnus Troedsson: 
„Wir haben ursprünglich gesagt, dass der PC die Lead-Plattform des Spiels ist, aber in der Mid-Production wechselten wir zur Konsole als Lead-Plattform, um sicherzustellen, dass alle Versionen bis zum Release fertig sind.“
*„Unsere Ambition bei DICE ist, die Power jeder einzelnen Plattform zu nutzen, um das Meiste aus dem Spiel rauszuholen.“*
„Im Fall der PS3... Ich verstehe, dass es im Vergleich zu einem High-End PC nicht genauso gut ausschaut. Wenn ihr es jedoch mit anderen Spielen auf der PS3 vergleicht, inklusive anderer Spiele, die wir vorher machten, muss ich sagen, dass ich sehr glücklich darüber bin wie es letztendlich aussieht.“
„Hoffentlich stimmen mir die Leute zu, wenn sie es aus derselben Perspektive betrachten.“_
http://www.areagames.de/artikel/det...n-in-der-Mid-Production-Lead-Plattform/116575


----------



## MichaelBonke (2. November 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> pcg ist schon ulkig sowas anzuführen
> 
> ein musikredakteur würde nie kurz nach nem begeisternden bericht über ein rock oder pop konzert eine folge-news bringen, in dem er anführt, daß die musiker beim nächsten konzert in einer anderen stadt auch meinten, daß sie dort das beste publikum auf der welt hätten obwohl sie ja genau das gleiche bei dem von ihm besuchten konzert gesagt haben...



Bezug zur Meldung?


----------



## Vordack (2. November 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was regt man sich hier wieder künstlich auf?
> Ich hab bis jetzt noch KEINEN PCler gesehen oder gehört, dass er sich über mangelnde Qualität des Spiels in Sachen Grafik und Sound stört. Was stimmt denn jetzt schon wieder nicht? U


 
Origin 

Ein Grund reicht, dann werden künstlich andere gefunden


----------

